# Public meetings announced to discuss Southwest Michigan and statewide fishing regulat



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources' Southern Lake Michigan Management Unit in Fisheries Division has announced meetings in the Lansing, Kalamazoo and Grand Rapids areas to discuss local and statewide fishing regulation proposals.

More...


----------

